
Ask HN: How can a rural small business get a custom PCB made? - ruralmountainIT
I work for a small local ISP (staff of about 10). Most of us are network engineers, we have one full stack developer and a couple IT helpdesk folks.<p>We need to build a motherboard with some specific IO ports. The board is to boot Linux (KVM) with some VM&#x27;s on top that run a few virtualized routers&#x2F;firewalls.<p>We&#x27;re small, in a rural place and we don&#x27;t have any resources that can connect us to an EE or even a direction forward. However, making a board that caters to our need is important to us and we have a good budget to get it done.<p>Would the community mind sharing some advice on a layout&#x2F;design service that can take our purpose need and develop a good solution prototype for us?<p>Thank you for any time spent responding.
======
cristobal23
I get my small batch artisanal American made PCB from oshpark.com

------
billybugmaster
pretty sure somebody over at sparkfun.com would be able to point you in the
right direction.

~~~
ruralmountainIT
Thank you for this. I'll check it out.

